# Some shots of my Livebearers...



## AQUASAUR

I had going so many times to start a topic like that...
So, here a couple shots of my young Guppies for beginning:


----------



## wonword

Very beautiful shots!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here a couple more...They're suppose to be some variety of GREEN SNAKESKIN GUPPY:


----------



## Jareardy

Nice shots, what lenses/settings are you using on your camera?


----------



## AQUASAUR

My Camera is CANON 350 D
Lenses: EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro and EF 50 mm. f/1.8 II
Ext. flashes: Canon Speedlite 430 and 580EX
http://www.aquatic-photography.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1874&d=1227392280
My usual settings:
Shutter Speed: 1/200 seconds
Aperture Value: f/14-22(dependent on the fish specific and fishes position)
ISO Speed Ratings: 100-400(dependent on the fish specific)

My Speedlite 430EX is always situated above the tank(slave mod)&#8230; the other one - Canon Speedlite 580EX (wires connected with the camera in "master" mod) I hold in my left hand and move in front(like straight "fill" flash), dependent on the fish specific and fishes position&#8230;
The both are with diffuser!
That's all.


----------



## Gohitit

Great shots, I like this!


----------



## husonfirst

Wow, those are some great pictures.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks!

Here is a male of *wild Bolivian Guppies* I had keep lately:


----------



## paronaram

AQUASAUR amazing pictures !!!

I have a question, do you know the name of that plant?

Thanks.


----------



## AQUASAUR

paronaram said:


> I have a question, do you know the name of that plant?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, that is *Aponogeton Madagascariensis (Madagascar lace plant):*
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...34334-guess-what-beautiful-plant-blossom.html


----------



## paronaram

Thanks


----------



## AQUASAUR

Actually, the color of This * "Black Prince" Guppy* is rather solid black...
but after flashing - is visible even its blue eyes and blue lipstick...


----------



## wicca27

Where did you get the wild bolivian guppy i love the colors


----------



## PeterE

I agree! Those guys are amazing! A little like Endler's livebearers, but with purple!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you!
Here is one more Guppy variety,which I had keeping lately:


----------



## Cliff Mayes

Nice Guppies!

I was at the local auction yesterday to sell a bunch of stuff and some Jewels and Guppies with fry and had no intent to buy anything, but, some black Guppies caught my eye and while waiting, much to my surprise, the Guppies instead of going for a buck a bag at the end, and there were lots of them, were going for $15 and $20 dollars a bag. I thought I was at a Guppy convention but it saved me from getting more which I do not need.


----------



## AQUASAUR

It seems like ...the Spring come into one of my Guppies tank...

*Half-black Yellow/Pastel Guppy*


















Depending of the different lightning, their pastel pattern changing a lot of unique color nuances...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are some others of my favorites Livebeares - The Black Molly:


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR

Very pretty guppies!


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with some Guppy action shots...


----------



## Tex Gal

Just gorgeous, as usual!


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Here are some of my Tuxedo funtail Guppy: *


----------

